# Do you plug your machine in right after you get done using it?



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone plugs their machine in after it has been used and the engine is warm?

I have an 05 LS180B skid steer, I have not used it this year much, last started 2 weeks ago, not plugged in. Went to start it today and it had a dead battery.

After I jumped it and ran it for 30 min, I parked it, but did not plug it in.

My question is can you plug it back in even if the motor is warm or will that cause damage?

I know plugging in is not related to a dead battery, but obviously if it was plugged in it would require less to get it going.

I'm also wondering if the same is true for my powerstroke, I never plug in when the motor is warm when I park it, rather wait until I know when I will need it again for sure.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I plug mine in right when I get home, so far no issues. I would think it has a temp. reading gadget of some type that will shut off and turn on when needed.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ever thought about a timer ? I set mine 2 hours before time to get out and that's more than enough for my cummins

your powerstroke does not have high idle enabled ?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes the power stroke has high idle, I've actually had a hard time lately getting it started when not plugged in, it spits and shakes for 5 seconds but then is fine. But then again it has been 10-20 degrees out


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm calling the new holland dealer tomorrow to see if the Skidsteer has a thermostat or something


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

MatthewG;1415836 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone plugs their machine in after it has been used and the engine is warm?*Yes*
> 
> I have an 05 LS180B skid steer, I have not used it this year much, last started 2 weeks ago, not plugged in. Went to start it today and it had a dead battery.
> 
> ...


I dont see why it would be any different in a truck.?..Sure makes starting up easier.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Go ahead and plug it in right after running it if you want, won't do any harm. I personally don't as I try to save some money on my electric bill, I just plug it in the night before I'll be using it.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

My truck is on a timer I had the electrician hook up one outlet too it comes on at 4 am and is plenty of time for when. I leave


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

yep , with thermostats built in cord.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Should be fine. Our truck gets plugged in as soon as it's shut off...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All of our equipment gets plugged in after use and we've been doing it that way for over 30 years.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

we plug trucks in after using them in winter helps when its cold but timers are a good idea some you don;t waste to much juice


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://eleproducts.com/controllers/index.php

Those guys make a timer that is also operates based upon ambient air temp. Its a lil pricey last i looked.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

just dont start the engine with it plugged in with a tank type...ie kats...it will burn out the heater


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I plug my truck in as soon as i pull in, my JD doesn't get plugged in unless i know i'm using it as it hasn't been used much given the sunny cold weather, but even then the JD always starts fine even when not plugged in.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

my truck is normally good until its -30 out but I plug it in always once its cold and its on a timer.


My tractor wont start unless its pugged in when its cold for 12 hours


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1420183 said:


> I plug my truck in as soon as i pull in


Not sure how cold it's been by you but it shouldn't have a problem starting till it gets close to zero or below. Plugging it in is nicer to it and provides near instant heat but sure isn't needed 98% of the time.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mark13;1421481 said:


> Not sure how cold it's been by you but it shouldn't have a problem starting till it gets close to zero or below. Plugging it in is nicer to it and provides near instant heat but sure isn't needed 98% of the time.


Most of the time i know its not needed but the truck noticeably starts a lot easier having it plugged in. I've also got three glow plugs out that i'll be taking care of this weekend so that's another reason to have her plugged in!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark13;1421481 said:


> Not sure how cold it's been by you but it shouldn't have a problem starting till it gets close to zero or below. Plugging it in is nicer to it and provides near instant heat but sure isn't needed 98% of the time.


-5 to -10 F. Most well maintained newer trucks and machines will start even if not plugged in, but as others shared, starts easier and warms much faster. Mainly comes down to money. Some guys leave stuff plugged in all the time, others don't plug in anything.
I rarely plug in my truck, however with the temps tonight I did.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

blowerman;1421537 said:


> I rarely plug in my truck, however with the temps tonight I did.


I just put mine in the heated shop 

If it was outside I'd have plugged it in too. I've had a bad glow plug in cyl #2 since July, it would probably still start fine at 0* with 7 good glow plugs though I'd think.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We plus all of ours in just after finished and have been doing that since day one with no problems. You may want to invest 30 bucks on a trickle charger, and hard wire it onto the battery and plug that in at the same time. We put them on all of our machines a couple of years ago and a dead battery is a thing of the past. The charger will give the battery a 1.5 amp charge and shut off automatically when charged. Sure beats having to boost a machine in the cold.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

always change the oils and filters and try to plug in and you should never have a problem


----------



## mac89 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 06 NH LS180 B that never wanted to start in any cold weather....after boosting on several occasions, we discovered that the pre heater wasn't working.....not sure if it is a common problem with the LS180B models.....once we fixed it ....never had starting issues since!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

dooleycorp;1421634 said:


> always change the oils and filters and try to plug in and you should never have a problem


I imagine most guys here "change the oil and filters" on their equipment.... 
To help clarify your answer, are you doing this before the winter season?
Do you use a lower viscosity oil? 
I may switch from a 15w40 to a 10w30 for winter, if that's what you mean?
But usually not, instead just plug them in.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

mac89;1441141 said:


> I have a 06 NH LS180 B that never wanted to start in any cold weather....after boosting on several occasions, we discovered that the pre heater wasn't working.....not sure if it is a common problem with the LS180B models.....once we fixed it ....never had starting issues since!


Does your machine crank hard when cold?


----------



## mac89 (Nov 24, 2010)

it really didn't want to crank at all when the pre heat wasn't working.....it cranks over well now.....oh yeah, i should also mention that plugging in the machine wasn't an option for us


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

blowerman;1441169 said:


> I imagine most guys here "change the oil and filters" on their equipment....
> To help clarify your answer, are you doing this before the winter season?
> Do you use a lower viscosity oil?
> I may switch from a 15w40 to a 10w30 for winter, if that's what you mean?
> But usually not, instead just plug them in.


LOL, some of these posts are just so hard to read. Or understand.

I'm still at a loss as to what or why the OP is asking. Why wouldn't you plug it in right after using? Are you going to drive out to a site an hour later to plug it in? Or the night before a storm hits? '

How much does that electric cost vs wasted time with a weak battery trying to start a cold engine, or a dead battery or burning up a starter? And the lost time getting it started?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

dfd9;1441206 said:


> LOL, some of these posts are just so hard to read. Or understand.
> 
> I'm still at a loss as to what or why the OP is asking. Why wouldn't you plug it in right after using? Are you going to drive out to a site an hour later to plug it in? Or the night before a storm hits? '
> 
> How much does that electric cost vs wasted time with a weak battery trying to start a cold engine, or a dead battery or burning up a starter? And the lost time getting it started?


Ok I was asking because I didnt know if plugging in while the motor was hot after use would just turn the block heater on, ultimately keeping the motor hotter instead of cooling off, or if that would cause damage.

And yes usually the night before a storm on my way home from my real job I stop and plug in. I usally drive by everyday to make sure my machine didnt run away overnight


----------



## geoford (Jan 3, 2013)

i always plugged my powerstroke in as soon as i shut it off at night. and our john deere 4630 sets on a blower for loading corn out of our bins all winter and it stays plugged in 24/7 even when its running and it takes about 30 to 45 mins at full throttle to load a tractor trailer. some days it runs for several hours and have no problems.


----------

